# Best muffle for a nissan maxima



## easystreete (Mar 31, 2005)

Just wondering what people thought the best muffler there is for a maxma?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

easystreete said:


> Just wondering what people thought the best muffler there is for a maxma?


I don't believe there is a "best" muffler... it all depends on what you're looking for in terms of flow, sound, quality, etc.... 

Check out Magnaflow and Powertech mufflers for a start, that's what many people have. Bear in mind that those are just mufflers, and you have to get the piping welded on for them to connect to the b-pipe. 

You can also look at axle backs and cat backs from Mossy, Cattman, Stillen (axle back only), GReddy, and Frankencar.


----------

